# disque dur externe et macbook air



## maga439 (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour !

Voici le topo:

J'avais un macbook (MAC OS X version 10.5.8 ), je faisais des sauvegardes régulières avec mon disque dur externe (LACIE FORMAT NTFS 3G MACFUSE )
Je viens d'avoir un macbook air (MAC OS X version 10.6.5 ), j'ai voulu brancher mon disque dur externe, et le macbook air ne l'a pas reconnu, il n'apparait pas dans le finder !

pour vérifier je l'ai rebranché sur mon ancien macbook, et là, mon disque dur est reconnu sans problème,

savez-vous quelle manip je dois faire pour que mon disque dur externe soit reconnu sur mon nouveau mac air ?


merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Antelios (21 Janvier 2012)

Essaye de le monter manuellement.
Applications/utilitaires/utilitaire de disque
Clique droit sur le disque---> monter le disque


----------



## maga439 (21 Janvier 2012)

merci pour l'info, j'ai donc essayé mais ça ne marche pas, j'ai tenté de réparer, il ne veut pas le réparer... il disent de tout sauvegarder puis de reformater....


----------



## kriso (27 Janvier 2012)

Et sur ton nouveau Mac, tu as mis le soft qui te permet de lire du ntfs ?


----------



## ValKor (27 Janvier 2012)

J'ai eu ce problème avec un de mes DD externe sur mon MBA: en fait, il ne le reconnaissait pas car il avait été mal "éjecté" sous Windows.
J'ai du faire un CheckDisk sous Win7 avec recherche des erreurs, et ensuite plus de problèmes.

Tous mes autres DD externes n'ont pas posé le moindre problème.


----------



## irma333 (27 Janvier 2012)

J'ai aussi du avoir le même soucis que ValKor, mais c'était avec une clé usb. Je m'en servais sur windows et elle n'était pas reconnue par le MBA. Je l'ai branché sur le pc, éjectée proprement et tout allait bien.


----------



## benete67 (28 Janvier 2012)

essai : http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/

bon week end


----------

